# Bottecchia Giro 'd Italia from 1972



## Coalfield (May 2, 2021)

This bike was acquired from the original owner who kept it in storage for many years before deciding to sell.
All I have changed from original are the seatpin/clamp, rear derailleur.  New hoods from Rustines, Benotto vinyl bar wrap, and back to a leather saddle and tubular wheels.

The Giro 'd Italia model used the same frameset as top level Professional with lesser components.  Columbus SP tubing, Campagnolo derailleurs/shifters, Nervar crankset, Universal brakes/levers, Carnielli stem (faux lugged).

edit = On first, short ride, after wheels swapped & saddle+stem height adjust  (bad freewheel, meant wheel swap was fastest way for check ride) 





After refurbishment










Since most of my acquisitions are framesets, this one was mostly a clean and lube with minimal substitutions.

Will update later with a couple of more pics.  After today's ride........


----------



## juvela (May 2, 2021)

-----

mfr catalogue page of 1973 -





-----


----------



## Coalfield (May 2, 2021)

I like the long point lugs, chrome fork crown and narrow handlebars as well as the SP tubes in a 58cm frame.  I'm running 28mm tubulars and on pavement it is a cloudlike ride.  Probably should run 24mm for a racier feel without being too stiff.
The top tube _Giro ‘d Italia _decal was badly damaged. Removed and may get replaced.
Brazing and lug finish is mediocre.  But no voids, only a bit of excess . 












The original owner said he purchased in Summer '72 in Calgary, CA.  Maybe he was off a year.  I should check other components more closely.  The local guy I swapped Record for NR rear der had a '73, which I remember thinking at the time, "1 year off = close enough".   Owner also did not prefer tubulars for a long tour and had the hubs re-laced with sturdy (heavy) clincher rims.  I have that wheelset, but 'upgraded' to vintage tubulars as a rider.


----------



## juvela (May 2, 2021)

-----

a forum member put one of the Carnielli badged stems up for sale four year back

valued it highly...









						Eroica carnielli lugged track stem | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

This stem is for specific riders. The kind of rider that passes up the colorful spandex wearers. Not that there is anything wrong with wearing such. 110$ shipped from Wisconsin. 22.2  0.811 10cm




					thecabe.com
				





-----


----------



## Coalfield (May 2, 2021)

Highly valued is highly over-rated when valued only by the seller.  In most cases.

Did it sell?  Bet it remains 'highly valued'.


----------



## juvela (May 2, 2021)

-----

wrt dating -

if the previous owner of your example had the original Nuovo Tipo hubs a date could be read from the axle locknut inner faces

from your "as found" image appears the wheels had already been changed out from what was there OEM


-----


----------



## Coalfield (May 2, 2021)

Oooopps, i goofed on post #1 - and have edited.  
here is the seller's pic.
it came with Normandy high flange hubs, not sure the model (and it's a ladder climb to 'wheel storage').  Owner said 're-laced' Ambrosio Elite rims.  Maybe he said 'replaced with' and I mis-heard.






apologies for my bad memory.

I'm not too concerned about absolute originality. I did keep original seatpin&saddle clamp. Record rd swapped for NR and original freewheel was toasted badly. Never saw original saddle.


----------



## Coalfield (May 2, 2021)

And for all asking the question, 
"Why the black tape at the bar ends?"

And the answer is simple.
30-40 year old vinyl 'tape' gets stiff
even with a hair dryer in use.
But I am cautious and balked at overheating,
and drew the line when flame was mentioned 
to help ease the vinyl into the bar end.

So, it got taped. 
rather than discarded.
i prefer Newbaums cotton.
hate waste too.
it's different
and visual.


----------



## juvela (May 2, 2021)

-----

thank you for the clarification

IIRC the OEM hub for this model at this time was the Campg Nuovo Tipo large flange thrity-six hole QR

here is one on a blue Giro d'Italia dated 1973 by owner:





the Mikashima Unique pedals you received with it are certainly an upgrade over the Sheffield Corsa Nr. 655 which would have been on there from the factory

-----


----------



## Coalfield (May 2, 2021)

Canada and USA same build - down to wheelset?  IDK.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (May 2, 2021)

Here’s mine


----------



## juvela (May 3, 2021)

SilverBullet08 said:


> Here’s mine
> 
> View attachment 1403612




-----

thank you for sharing your Bottecchia

frame appears to have commenced life as the manufacturer's De Luxe model

here is a De Luxe model machine shown in a catalogue page from 1973 (cycle employed for illustration is slightly earlier)







-----


----------



## SilverBullet08 (May 3, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thank you for sharing your Bottecchia
> 
> ...



Deluxe?She is my Red Barchetta!


----------



## Coalfield (May 4, 2021)

"Little Boat" or "little sports car" in Italian, packaged as a utility bike in a good color with checkerboard embellishment.  Call it what you will as long as it serves well.


----------



## slowride (May 5, 2021)

Coalfield that’s a beautiful bike! Nice job!
May I ask what method you used to remove the damaged decal/transfer? It was not under clear coat was it? If anyone else has a method I’m interested. I have this issue on my Bertin and I don’t want to use a method that would remove paint (eg. rubbing compound) Thanks


----------



## Coalfield (May 5, 2021)

It was not under clear coat and ~50% already gone.
Method of removal was mostly by fingernail.
There may have been a very small amount of gasoline or acetone involved.

The entire frameset's exposed paint got a light application of rubbing compound gently applied, before wax.  Usually, chainstays need a little more work.


----------



## slowride (May 6, 2021)

Thanks Coalfield. Any particular brand of compound and wax you like?


----------



## Coalfield (May 7, 2021)

@slowride - What's on hand.

But i do like Blue Magic metal polish for chrome and component cleaning.


----------

